# Mod or App for "Do-not-Disturb Mode" like in iOS6?



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey all,

I've been looking around for a Do-not-Disturb mod/app for the Android that would closely resemble iOS 6's.

Most the ones I've found on the Market are rather too complicated & too confusing to use (not to mention, some plain won't work).

In case you're not familiar with iOS 6's DnD mode, it does the following:
• Master switch to surpress all audible alerts & display light (phone calls, notifications); whilst the phone is locked. A moon icon will appear in the status bar.
• Scheduling, incoming calls and notifications will be silenced during specified time.
• White listing, allowing calls from selected contacts
• Repeated Calls; within a specific short time frame; when the person calls again&#8230; the call won't be silenced.

Of course, being on Android, I expect things to go far deeper, have finer controls.

Any pointers?

EDIT:
I completely forgot about "Quiet Hours" mode in Android; too bad it doesn't regulate calls


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know about apps that do it but with cyanogenmod and all the variants thereof you have profiles. These are settings that are preloaded by you. For example for my "home" setting I have WiFi on GPS and Bluetooth off..when I leave I set it to "car" which turns off WiFi on GPS and on bluetooth..anyways I hope that makes sense.

I haven't played with it but I have seen that there are notification settings in there as well. So you could set a do not disturb profile and dim or eliminate all notifications. Just a thought...

I like this solution because I like things better that are integrated into the OS as opposed to tacking on some app. It seems like a more elegant solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

jeffykins said:


> I don't know about apps that do it but with cyanogenmod and all the variants thereof you have profiles. These are settings that are preloaded by you. For example for my "home" setting I have WiFi on GPS and Bluetooth off..when I leave I set it to "car" which turns off WiFi on GPS and on bluetooth..anyways I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I haven't played with it but I have seen that there are notification settings in there as well. So you could set a do not disturb profile and dim or eliminate all notifications. Just a thought...
> 
> ...


I have been playing with Profiles in CM10 Nightly. It's the classical approach to managing notifications & alerts.

Maybe I've gotten too comfortable in iOS, I find toggling things manually as a huge chore (and I just end up never using dem features).

I do agree the most elegant solution is something integrated directly in the OS, something set-it-and-forgeddit kinda approach. My thing about 3rd party apps; some have insanely terrible UI (yes yes, I get it. They're programmers, not UI designers); whilst baking it directly into the OS will have a better exposure/deeper system integration. 
I'm hoping AOKP or CMX will build feature this into their ROMs.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

I mean you just hold the power button to get to profiles. Its not that bad what does the iOS feature actually do does it go beyond a toggle?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Tasker? It's a pretty well known Android app for automating anything.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

Tasker is neat! But way too complicated for achieving the same feature from iOS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I use CyanogenMod's profiles feature for that. It's only a long press of the power button away. If you're interested in changing profiles based on location and time, then take a look at the Llama app in the play store.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> I use CyanogenMod's profiles feature for that. It's only a long press of the power button away. If you're interested in changing profiles based on location and time, then take a look at the Llama app in the play store.


Thanks! I did take a look at Llama; it's quite powerful. Too powerful, IMHO. I also looked at CM10's profiles. I'm still unclear the differences between Silent, Vibrate, and Normal. I feel really bad for complaining about every suggestions given; I should be more grateful.

Allow me to elaborate on what it is that is I'm looking for:

DND mode in iOS6 is basically:

in iOS, there are only two settings for sounds; ON or OFF. And it's a physical toggle, the rocker switch on the side of the phone. When you switch the rocker to OFF (switch it down), all audible alerts will be switched off; leaving only haptic/vibrations.

in iOS6, Apple added another layer of settings with Do-not-Disturb mode. Regardless of the volume rocker position, the phone will not make any audible alerts; in essence all phone calls, texts, notifications from apps won't make a sound.
You can specify what time of day you can turn this mode on, you can also set a whitelist for phone calls based on Groups on your Contacts.
In case of emergencies, while this DND mode is ON, you can allow calls that are made twice within a short time, to go through and ring; effectively ignoring the DND mode and ring your phone. So, about 3 settings (ON/OFF, Whitelist, and Time).

Most of the profile settings apps on the Market; ask way to many questions! They all have their own ways of interpreting conditions/scenarios/jargons (which I think is rightly so; it's the developers' way of communicating. Can't expect everyone to speak/write the same way).

1) ONE toggle that will turn off-on this 'Do-not-Disturb'. Think of it as telling someone "don't bug me; EXCEPT in emergency. Don't ask any other question, you're smart enough to figure out what Emergecy is, dontcha?".

2) Allow some exceptions, such as that emergency phone calls. If there are calls from a number, made within a short period of time, let the "n+1" call go through and ring the phone

3) Set schedule (when you want it ON, based on hours and days).

This would make a bunch of switchers (non Android-geeks/n00bs) VERY happy, IMHO. Android, while super powerful and flexible, is still lacking in simplicity. I can see that Google is making a HUGE effort in making things a simpler (Google Now is superb! Nothing to configure and it just works).

Excuse my ignorance/stubbornness, I still prefer the simpler (you may say dumber) approach.


----------



## evanhindra (Aug 19, 2012)

Speaking of which, to better illustrate the simplicity in the DND feature I'm looking for, I created a quick mockup.

I shamelessly ripped iOS' DND UI pattern and turned it into an Android "app" (if you can call it an app). This is what I picture it to be; I'm sure there's a more elegant pattern/solution than this. But this is how simple I'm thinking the feature should be:


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Air Plane Mode


----------

